# my standard likes grass. none in winter replace?



## leobing (Oct 15, 2008)

My Standard poodle eats grass when he can get it. The longer the better not the short clipped variety. As it is winter here now I would like to find some feed to replace it with.
He is trying to nibble at the short clipped grass peaking through the snow but not getting any.
I have tried lettuce and other salad type greens but this he does not like much.
Any ideas what I can try for a replacement in the winter?

Thanks for any hints or ideas.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

You can buy seed to grow grass indoors in pots for cats, which may be a good alternative?


----------



## leobing (Oct 15, 2008)

I will have to look for that seed here in BC Canada.
Thanks.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I offer mine green beans occasionally. Sometimes he eats them, sometimes he picks them out of his dinner and leaves them. Maybe try these with yours?


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

I get those quick-grow grass kits for cats. They like catnip, too! lol


----------

